# We are going for no. 2



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Well as the title says we are planning to start the process again for no.2 later this year 

my ds will be 2 years old very soon and our ss like a gap of at least 2 years between children so i'm hoping they will let us apply again soon   

what did you guys who have gone for no. 2 find ? was it easy ? my sw has said she will need to update our form F which is obvious really but will they need to redo references and medicals again ?

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh Pam

I am so so happy for you that your going for number 2! how Fab that your DS will be a big brother!

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Mez, it is very exciting but i know we could be in for a long wait which is why we want to get started asap  

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

congrats saphy, how exciting 
no advice from this end as no.2 is kinda on its way already IYSWIM  so just lots of excited    for you

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Saphy

Congrats on your decision to join the barmy brigade!!!  
I do truly think I must have been clonked around the head the night I decided I wanted more children!!! 

No, in all honesty the process 2nd time around was much easier. I think mainly because we knew the process and knew what to expect. The stress levels were much lower.
Our original process was 9-10 months long, and we'd anticipated 6 months for the 2nd. Although we had to re-run pretty much all of our home study again so that the new sw could get to know us, it was still over in 5 months.
We still had new medicals, and reference checks. I used the same referees as first time round.
We didn't need to re-do our prep course but I guess that could be different from where you are.
The home study with the original social worker, should be catching up from the day you took delivery of DS to today. So pretty harmless!

Good luck, will be looking out for news updates!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Saphy,

Great news. For us 2nd time around was easy. The only wait was ss not letting us start till pooh bear was nearly 3 so check that out, because like you we applied when he was 2 but told they want 2 year age gap so to be approved for a baby age 0-12 months poohbear had to be 3!!. But once we did start it went fast did 1 day 2nd timer prep course in the may, home study up date in july/aug only about 3 or 4 visits, it was a new sw. Panel in october and pinky home in november, that was the luck bit. Had to re do ref and medicals but like ever used same people for ref also needed new CRB.

TTFN PBMx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

second time around for us was easier as well & we did get a younger child 2nd time around BUT I think you'll be hard pushed to meet how young your DS was when yo found out for him.

What exciting times lay ahead for you.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Pam,

Just seen this and wanted to wish you good luck.  Look forward to hearing how you get on  

I didn't realise about the 2 year age gap...good to know!

Laine x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
We will also be going for a second as soon as they will let us. The two year age gap does mean nearer 3 it certainly does in our case. I would be prepared for a longer wait than you think. Sunshine has been with us 16 months now we told them we wanted to go again last Summer.
Hope everyone is good here love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks guys, we are hoping to look at starting again much later in the year (like sept/oct time) but i was so excited that we are deffo doing it again i got carried away and shared the news with you all   

pam xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

The 2 year age gap is right, its something to do with the natural order of you having children,as in the case of you gave birth to them. (does that make sense what I'm trying to say?)

We never had that problem as our DS was 7 when DD was placed with us so we were very lucky and got a baby aged 9 months.

SS did tell us though that because we'd done concurrency and there was always the chance of the baby being returned to us that we would be looking at a child 12 months younger that the baby that was returned, as things turned out our DD is exactly 9 months younger than the baby who went back to her BPS! 

I think second time around it is easier as you know what to expect & you don't have to go on preparation course again.  Your old form is updated and the HS study bit is nothing compared to last time, I'm sure those who have been through the adoption process for the second time around would agree with me that it's nothing compared to first time.

Saphy - I don't blame you being excited and wanting to share your news, I've wanted to go for number three for years BUT I don't think we will, we are happy with the 2 lovely children we have and are very grateful BUT if we did ever go there I would be shouting it from the rooftops and telling everyone on here as well!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Pam and jilldill

Good luck to you both.  Hope your journey is a short one.

Tracey x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Tracey,
It seems in our area they do a second assessment when there is a possible match in the pipe line, rather than being assessed then going on a "waiting list". We know our wait could be very long but that's ok as long as it does happen at some point. To actually be a Mummy now is a whole different ball game to the first time round of waiting! We will continue to enjoy every second with Sunshine till our time comes round again!
Thanks again for the good wishes hope your doing well
Love JD x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Saphy all the very best for the autumn and I hope it goes really quickly for you all.

Maybe I should go again no. 4  

Love K


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

naoise said:


> Saphy all the very best for the autumn and I hope it goes really quickly for you all.
> 
> Maybe I should go again no. 4
> 
> Love K


 No.4          i think we will be stopping at 2  

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Lots of luck Jill xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Laine, it's a long way off I should think but I feel I can put it all away in a box till our time comes round again.
Hope all is still great with you Love JD x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

My DD may be a pain sometimes but I do so enjoy having the two kids.

Pam, I likened the process as going for another job.  We just had to update our "CV" and go to panel.  Because it was less than 2 years since our first panel we didn't have to do new CRB's or medicals but they did contact referees again.

JD, that seems a strange way to go about things and if you ask me a bit shortsighted.  That means if they do have a match they have to wait for you to be assessed before they can proceed.  Hopefully they will change the process and not keep you waiting.

Best of luck to you both.

love
Cindy


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Best of luck Saphy for when you start again.

We are just not sure... at the moment, it looks unlikely we will go for No 2... lots of reasons, the main one being life is just so great we don't want to push it... 

Anyone else feel like that??

C xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Barbarella said:


> Best of luck Saphy for when you start again.
> 
> We are just not sure... at the moment, it looks unlikely we will go for No 2... lots of reasons, the main one being life is just so great we don't want to push it...
> 
> ...


That's exactly how i felt a few months ago but then i jusrealised that i really want to do it all again


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I know what you mean Cindy that does worry me but in a way the plus is there is a child in mind rather than a never ending wait! Who knows how it will pan out!
JD x


----------

